# Impact WSPP: Creating a rolling set of images on Home page?



## GeekNeck (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying out Impact WSPP.  I want a Home page, but not a boring static page.  I want to have a constantly changing series of images along with some text.  Has anyone done this?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dkh (Sep 20, 2011)

This is what I am trying to achieve! I would love to know the answer as there is a link on the WSPP site to someone doing exactly this!


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 21, 2011)

GeekNeck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying out Impact WSPP.  I want a Home page, but not a boring static page.  I want to have a constantly changing series of images along with some text.  Has anyone done this?  Thanks in advance!



Hi,

The plugin doesn't support this feature natively.  It's possible to do it if you're happy with HTML - there's an example here:

http://www.uusheimo.com/

Basically he took the script that's in this thread and inserted it as HTML into the front page (Markdown allows you to use HTML).  The images would have been uploaded to the server manually.

There's a lot of demand for this - at some point I'll write an "advanced user's tutorial".  Unfortunately it would be very hard to automate the process due to UI limitations, but maybe one day inspiration will strike.

Tim


----------

